# Axiom Grandmaster 500 v SVS MBS-01 Ultra 13



## stufine (Jul 1, 2009)

I am upgrading my home theater. I recently bought the Onkyo tx-3007. I now want to buy some new speakers. I have read over and over again how great SVS speakers are and how everyone loves them. I also read that Axiom Audio makes very good speakers as well, but no one ever seems to comment on the axiom. I have been comparing the two brands of speakers. I have searched this site many times and I see far more SVS recommendations versus axiom recommendations. At the bottom I have supplied that specs of the speakers.

The axiom speakers seem to be much better than the SVS as far as I can tell. I am new to all of this so maybe I am reading the specs wrong. The two main front speakers can go up to 200 watts versus SVS speakers only going to 150. Then axiom surrounds go up to 400 watts and they have speakers pointing in all different directions. This seems better than have the speakers all pointing one direction. 
The center channel SVS mcs-01 does not seem to be any better than axiom’s. The svs one handles up to 150 watts versus Axioms center channel handling 250w. The only thing that seems better is SVS’s sub being 750watts versus Axioms 500 watts.

The frequency responses seem to be better with axiom. The sensitivity is better on SVS than axiom but only by a couple of dbs. 
Having said all of that, SVS comes in at $1000 more for a 7.1 package with the Ultra 13 sub. At $1000 more I can get an additional 500w sub from axiom for the same price as the SVS system with only one sub. Am I not reading this stuff correctly or is axiom not as great as they are claiming. 
I know that my receiver only goes up to 140watts but I am thinking of the future. If I buy a new receiver in 7 or 8 years I may want to go up to 200 watts, I could still use the axiom but the SVS would not be any good to me. 
Maybe I am wrong, but axiom, if they are good quality, seems like a much better deal. I want to know why everyone picks SVS 100 times more than axiom on this site. Any information will be greatly appreciated. I am new to this so this post could be totally off base. 

SVS

Mbs-01
Configuration 2-way mid-sized bookshelf speaker 
Design Sealed or vented modes 
Dimensions (Grills included) 16" x 10 " x 13 " H x W x D 406mm x 254mm x 330mm Weight 27lbs (12kg) 
Drivers Tweeter Single 1" (25mm
Soft dome ScanSpeak "AirCirc" 
Woofer Single 7 " (165mm) 
Peerless Nomex cone
Frequency Response (anechoic) 48Hz to 25kHz +/- 3dB 
Nominal Impedance 8 ohms 
Sensitivity 84dB 
Power Handling 20W - 150W Magnetically Shielded? Yes
Configuration 2 1/2-way mid-sized center speaker
Design Sealed or vented modes

Mcs-01
Dimensions (Grills included) 10" x 24 " x 13 " H x W x D 254mm x 610mm x 330mm Weight 39lbs (17.5kg) 
Drivers Tweeter Single 1" (25mm) 
Soft dome ScanSpeak "AirCirc" Woofer Twin 7 " (165mm) 
Peerless Nomex cone 
Frequency Response (anechoic) 49Hz to 30kHz +/- 3dB (Click here for response chart) 
Nominal Impedance 4~6 ohms 
Sensitivity 88dB 
Power Handling 20W - 250W Magnetically Shielded? Yes
M22 Enclosure: 
Vortex / Reflex
Max Amp Power: 
200 Watts 
Min Amp Power: 10 Watts Freq Resp +/-3db (Hz): 
60 - 22 kHz Graph
Freq Resp +3dB- 9dB (Hz): 
50 - 22 kHz
Impedance (Ohms): 
8 Ohms 
SPL in Room1w/1m(db): 
93 dB 
SPL Anechoic 1w/1m(db): 
89 db
X-Over 3.5 kHz Tweeter: 
Single 1"
Woofer: 
Dual 5.25"
Sub Woofer : 

Axiom Audio

QS8 Enclosure: 
Acoustic Suspension
Max Amp Power: 
400 Watts
Min Amp Power: 
10 Watts
Freq Resp +/-3db (Hz): 
95 - 22 kHz
Freq Resp +3dB- 9dB (Hz): 
65 - 22 kHz
Impedance (Ohms): 
6 Ohms 
SPL in Room1w/1m(db): 
95 dB 
SPL Anechoic 1w/1m(db): 
91 dB 
X-Over 2.5 kHz Tweeter: 
Dual 1"
Woofer: Dual 5.25" Sub Woofer: 

VP150 Enclosure: 
Acoustic Suspension
Max Amp Power: 
400 Watts
Min Amp Power: 
10 Watts
Freq Resp +/-3db (Hz): 
85-22 kHz Graph
Freq Resp +3dB- 9dB (Hz): 
50-22 kHz
Impedance (Ohms): 
6 Ohms 
SPL in Room1w/1m(db): 
95 dB 
SPL Anechoic 1w/1m(db): 
91 dB 
X-Over 2.7 kHz Tweeter: 
Dual 1"
Woofer: 
Triple 5.25"


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello stufine and welcome to the Shack :T

Choosing the correct speakers system for surround sound package can be a mine field when looking at purchasing but it is good that you have narrowed it down to a couple of brands, now both have excellent feedback and reviews so am sure neither will disappoint in performance terms and with the chosen Onkyo receiver it will drive almost any speaker package with relative ease, ref to power terms it looks like the SVS are a more difficult load to drive than the Axiom so power differences in watts may not give you the full story and would not worry too much.

From personal experience I would lean towards the SVS package as it has one of the best sub woofers money can buy being the Ultra 13, but in all honesty I do not have any experience with Axiom speakers so it is hard for me to give an opinion on them, but SVS do make some solid products and my preference would most certainly be the SVS package.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. I would also suggest the SVSound system. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Both are great choices. Truly. If you were looking at the Axiom M60, I would say do that. However, with the ones you are looking at, I agree with everyone else. And indeed SVS makes some of the best Subwoofers available.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For $2500-3500 I'd look at the PSB Image in closeout.
PSB Image T65 $749/pair $1199 list
PSB Image B25 $299/pair $479 list
PSB Image C60 $259 $449 list
Add the SVS PB-Ultra 13 for $1699

Or the Monitor Audio RS Silver series in closeout.
Five piece set consisting of a pair of RS8, a RSLCR and a pair of RSFX for $1957 ($3000 list) and add the well regarded RSW12 subwoofer for an additional $649 ($1100 list).

Both of these lines are well regarded in the audiophile/home theater literature and respresent a definite improvement over both the SVS and Axiom offerings.


----------



## stufine (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the info. I have some thinking and testing to do still. This is kind of stressful, fun, but still stressfull. I have one chance to buy good speakers and I don't want to screw it up.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I can't speak for the Axiom but I have the MBS-01's for my surrounds and I have the MCS-01 for my centre. I am very happy with the speakers. This is a huge improvement over my previous inceiling speakers. I also have 2 x PB13 Ultras and these subs are amazing and certainly are the best subs I have ever heard.

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> I can't speak for the Axiom but I have the MBS-01's for my surrounds and I have the MCS-01 for my centre. I am very happy with the speakers. This is a huge improvement over my previous inceiling speakers. I also have 2 x PB13 Ultras and these subs are amazing and certainly are the best subs I have ever heard.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth


WOW! some set up you have there Dwight :T


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks John. Yeah I am very happy with the setup and very happy with the SVS support.

Cheers


----------



## stufine (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you guys heard anything about definitive tecnology. I went to a store and heard them and they sounded really nice. and of course the salesman said they were rated very high.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Definitive Technology makes really nice Speakers and has a large fan base. The number of Speaker choices out there is daunting. If you liked the Def Tech's and it works for your budget, go for it.

Salesmen will almost invariably advocate whatever Brands they carry. I highly recommend auditioning as many Brands as you can as there are many great Speakers out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## onn (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi stufine
If your still undecided about what to get?
I have an Axiom system and I have no complaints with it. If you want to listen to an Axiom system go to their forum and check out the hearing things thread. There you may find someone in your area to do a demo for you so you can hear them before you decide to buy. You will find most people will recommend what they have. It's all about what sounds good to you and you can only go with that. Hope that helps.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

I use Def Tec 7002 fronts and a CLR2500 center and BP-2X backs,, also running a SVS pb 13 ultra,, if I was going to buy today I would certainly have the SVS at the top of my list for considerations,,

Derry


----------



## doreytp (Dec 29, 2009)

I have Axiom M80, VP150 and 4 QS8 ... would not change it for anything, if I ad to spend the same amount . I would put it up to Paradigms Studio 60's anyday. The Studio 100's well it would be close, but with the studio's $1000 more , I would take home my Axioms. Very good sound stage and imaging. Even in Stereo I would not need a centre channel, they are very flat and very nice detail.
you can also, just order the 7 speakers try them out and if you do not like send tem back. MAy cost a couple hunred but, better than a few thousand and not liking them.

Also, then you can buy your SVS Sub if you want. 

I have not heard there subs, I am trying to decide myself between a couple EP500, SVS Ultra, HSU or Paradigm Studio


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, let me throw in my two sense :blink:

Generally speaking, published specs on speakers and receivers are not worth the paper they are printed on or the bandwidth they are wasting, especially when comparing watts. There is no established standard by which any manufacturer must adhere to, this makes it extremely difficult to compare apples to apples.

Generally speaking, a 140 watt receiver will not be capable of putting out 140 watts to all speakers.

Generally speaking, sensitivity ratings are useless. They give you a pretty good idea of how much power you need to drive the speakers to a specified sound level but give absolutely no indication of sound quality.

Generally speaking, frequency graphs can give you a pretty good idea of what a speaker is capable of but, your room will be different than the room the speakers were tested in.

Generally speaking, everyone has differing levels of hearing loss in different frequencies. Therefore, for example, some people can't stand to listen to certain speakers because they are too bright while others love the sound.

Generally speaking, most people tend to prefer speakers with the flattest, smoothest and most extended frequency response curves. Meaning, if 7 of 10 people like the sound of a certain speaker it is quite likely you will find the sound pleasing as well.

Don't let published specs sway your decision. Let your ears decide what sounds good to you, let your others senses help determine quality and value. There are lots of great speakers out there but there are also whole lot of mediocre ones as well.

Some brands that I like are:
RBH Sound
Triad
Snell
PSB
SVSound
Aperion
Monitor Audio
Revel

Many others are also highly regarded, including but not limited to;
Salk Sound
Dynaudio
Paradigm
B&W
Klipsch
Martin Logan
Thiel
Ascend Acoustics
KEF
Infinity
Yamaha
and many others.

So...I hope no one takes offense as these are just "my" opinions, and I am in no way presenting any of the aforementioned statements as fact. The opinions expressed in this post are my own and do not necessarily reflect those of the Home Theater Shack :bigsmile:


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

nova said:


> Well, let me throw in my two sense :blink:


Which two senses are you throwing in? Your sense of hearing is obvious. I guess the other is sense of sight for the WAF factor.

Of course, if you're throwing in your *two cents* , then that's something different altogether.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Would be senseless to throw in my two cents, being recently divorced I need to keep all the cash I can. And since I ain't got a lick of sense, I'll give that away all day :bigsmile:


----------

